# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Legendary Haunt Tour, Scarefest, Pumpkinteeth, Zombie Roundtable



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Like all good horror movie villains the Big Scary Show is getting you psyched for the 2012 season by packing a ton of screams, squeals, gasps and laughs into 2 hours that will leave you thirsting for more while leaving the nightlight left on when you go to bed.

Badger breaks loose with a slew of interviews touching on almost every aspect of horror and how to experience it for your self.

Keith talks about Pumpkin Teeth and how his product can make a fun tradition a real work of art.

Tony and Kale from Spookywoods stop by to discuss the attraction and how things are not just for October anymore.

Jen discusses the Legendary Haunt Tour, and how you can get your chance to see some of the biggest craziest haunts in the country without skipping out on your haunting obligations.

Then Jeff talks Scarefest with Badger, and seriously, you will not believe the line up. This is a can't miss show for anyone who likes anything spooky or macabre, and you know why the Big Scary Show is not going to miss out on the 2012 show!

The Round Table of Terror takes on the pop culture phenomenon that Zombies have become recently by bringing in a few experts to discuss all things undead. We turn to Rebeca Rose of the Lincoln Zombie Walk on how to execute the zombie method, Joe Glenn creator of Zombie-Skin to get the right look, and internet diva sensation and zombie piñata enthusiast Mommie-D for their opinions on all things decaying. The gang takes on what makes good zombies and the big questions like fast vs slow, and will zombies jump the shark?

The Unknown Scare-Actor broaches the topic of actor nerves in Face Your Fears brought to you by DarkSpectre Custom Couture.

Storm has a big problem with Candy Corn Oreos, wait huh? What could possibly be bad about that to ruin Halloween, well we will find out in a Haunt Minute.

Deadline News brings you some of the latest stories effecting the industry and Jerry Vayne has a selection of music from some hot bands with wicked tunes.

Kick off the beginning of Haunt season 2012 in style with an episode that uses every tool in the shed to murder boredom and the mundane.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com

Also on iTunes...


----------

